# going to chihuahua!!



## gwilley

Hello expats!
I am looking forward to a new life in chihuahua mexico with my husband who is a mexican national. I admit that I am a little nervous, but we really have no choice in the matter. The media in usa is something else when it comes to reporting ANYTHING that has to do with mex. especially in texas!
In short, I am looking for some encouraging words... Can anyone give me some? Also, making friends beforehand would be nice as well.
I am a teacher by profession. I am also a horsewoman and will be taking my horses to participate in rodeos(barrel racing), possibly even offer lessons to the girls interested in the sport.
Thanks, gena


----------



## conorkilleen

gwilley said:


> Hello expats!
> I am looking forward to a new life in chihuahua mexico with my husband who is a mexican national. I admit that I am a little nervous, but we really have no choice in the matter. The media in usa is something else when it comes to reporting ANYTHING that has to do with mex. especially in texas!
> In short, I am looking for some encouraging words... Can anyone give me some? Also, making friends beforehand would be nice as well.
> I am a teacher by profession. I am also a horsewoman and will be taking my horses to participate in rodeos(barrel racing), possibly even offer lessons to the girls interested in the sport.
> Thanks, gena


It may be tough to get responses to this since I don't believe there are many Expats living in Chihuahua. There are some but not very many. I have a friend that was working in a metal factory there and he moved to Aguascalientes about 6 months ago for another job. He moved out due to his factory in Chih closing down. No reason other than that. He said it was a decent place to live just as long as you "didnt do anything stupid".

99.9% of the time you will be fine anywhere in Mexico. Keep your wits about you and respect the laws, people, and talk to locals about precautions they take everyday. I am moving to Monterrey in 3 days with my family. I have 2 young children and I would never bring them into an environment where I thought they would be threatened. I am moving for my job and i did have a say in the matter.

Good luck and enjoy Mexico. We are really excited to start a new life here. You will be fine!!!!


----------



## ArtMan

Hi Gena!

My husband, son and I are moving to Chihuahua in a few months. Like you, we really don't have a choice in the matter. My husband's family is in Chihuahua, so that's why we are going there.

Do you have any kids? We are debating about whether to send our 6-year-old to private school or do homeschooling.

I noticed you said you have horses. I would love to have my son take some riding lessons *if* he was interested! 

I know that Chihuahua probably doesn't have a lot of expats at all, so it would be great to kind of "know" someone who is basically in the same situation I'm in once we get down there!

Hope to talk soon,
Amanda


----------



## ReefHound

Today in Chihuahua City, a female state investigator for the AG was gunned down outside her home along with her 4 yr old daughter. I guess the little girl "did something stupid".

This is the city where cartels threatened last week to kill a state law enforcement agent every day until police commanders resign. So far they have tried to make good with 3 dead and 5 wounded.

You won't be a target. Just make sure you're not next to a target as you walk down the street or shop at a store. Don't make friends or visit with someone who might be involved in criminal activities, or who has kids who might be. Don't drive a car like a pickup or SUV that is popular with cartels. Don't be out and about after dark. Don't act like you have money.


----------



## conorkilleen

ReefHound said:


> Today in Chihuahua City, a female state investigator for the AG was gunned down outside her home along with her 4 yr old daughter. I guess the little girl "did something stupid".


wow. thats horrible. Keep in mind the "dont do anything stupid" was in quotes.


----------



## ArtMan

Ugh. I hate to read that. My husband watches the news from Mexico almost everyday, and he said it looked like things were improving in Chihuahua.


----------



## conorkilleen

ArtMan said:


> Ugh. I hate to read that. My husband watches the news from Mexico almost everyday, and he said it looked like things were improving in Chihuahua.


Not sure about Chihuahua getting better anytime soon. It does seem to be a place that daily action happens.

I know that Monterrey has started to heat up quite a bit. The fight is not with the normal everyday citizens, however they do seem to get caught up in the crossfire when they are in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I would follow the advice of Reef when living in Chih. Seems to me sound advice to me especially living in Chih.


----------



## edgar_216

*Yupppyyy*



gwilley said:


> Hello expats!
> I am looking forward to a new life in chihuahua mexico with my husband who is a mexican national. I admit that I am a little nervous, but we really have no choice in the matter. The media in usa is something else when it comes to reporting ANYTHING that has to do with mex. especially in texas!
> In short, I am looking for some encouraging words... Can anyone give me some? Also, making friends beforehand would be nice as well.
> I am a teacher by profession. I am also a horsewoman and will be taking my horses to participate in rodeos(barrel racing), possibly even offer lessons to the girls interested in the sport.
> Thanks, gena


I really love Chihuahua, is amazing.. In a few months we are moving to Chihuahua and i cant wait.. The people are friendly and u do feel comfortable.. 
There are a lot of attractions where you can have so much fun for ex; three different Dams with plenty of space where you can do cookouts, fishing and all that. there are rodeo every friday and saturday at some outside ranchos my cousin told me. plazas with food everywhere. Is just so different you will see.
In another hand you do have to be careful like going out late, and always lock your doors. Don't act rich is not going to help. Another thing that helps is talk to your neighs get to know them because they will protect each others homes trust me.. Everything will be alright. =) hope you do well/


----------



## gwilley

edgar_216 said:


> I really love Chihuahua, is amazing.. In a few months we are moving to Chihuahua and i cant wait.. The people are friendly and u do feel comfortable..
> There are a lot of attractions where you can have so much fun for ex; three different Dams with plenty of space where you can do cookouts, fishing and all that. there are rodeo every friday and saturday at some outside ranchos my cousin told me. plazas with food everywhere. Is just so different you will see.
> In another hand you do have to be careful like going out late, and always lock your doors. Don't act rich is not going to help. Another thing that helps is talk to your neighs get to know them because they will protect each others homes trust me.. Everything will be alright. =) hope you do well/


Thanks for the reply! We are getting ready for the move in july! Very Excited !!!


----------



## gwilley

ArtMan said:


> Hi Gena!
> 
> My husband, son and I are moving to Chihuahua in a few months. Like you, we really don't have a choice in the matter. My husband's family is in Chihuahua, so that's why we are going there.
> 
> Do you have any kids? We are debating about whether to send our 6-year-old to private school or do homeschooling.
> 
> I noticed you said you have horses. I would love to have my son take some riding lessons *if* he was interested!
> 
> I know that Chihuahua probably doesn't have a lot of expats at all, so it would be great to kind of "know" someone who is basically in the same situation I'm in once we get down there!
> 
> Hope to talk soon,
> Amanda


Hello Amanda<
You probably replied ages ago and I am just now getting your message. So sorry, I am not really sure how to get messages on this thing. Look me up on facebook just put gena willey and I will pop up on a horse. I could visit regularly with you using FB.

Have you made it to Chihahua yet? We have about half of our things in El Paso and we are planing on moving the rest in July. My husband will be going then, I have to stay and work for aother year.

Yes, I have horses. They are my heart along with my kids. I would be happy to help you out with lessons.

You asked about schools, my kids are older so I will probably have to homeschool so as to graduate on time and not lose credits. I think that in your case it would be fine to send your 6 yr. old to regular school. I am a teacher so I can tell you that Homeschooling would not have to come in until grades 9-12 to get a HS diploma.

Hopefully we can talk again!
gena


----------



## ChiwasWera

*Hi there!*

Hi Gena (and all those moving to Chihuahua)! 

I have lived in Chihuahua, Chihuahua for about 3 years now with my husband (who is from here) and my 5 year old son. I absolutely love it and would be glad to answer any questions you may have on here...

Are you moving to Chihuahua Chihuahua or which part? If so I would love to get together with another Gringa since I have not met a single one here! Talk to you soon 

-Kristin


----------



## KRAmerican

ArtMan said:


> Hi Gena!
> 
> My husband, son and I are moving to Chihuahua in a few months. Like you, we really don't have a choice in the matter. My husband's family is in Chihuahua, so that's why we are going there.
> 
> Do you have any kids? We are debating about whether to send our 6-year-old to private school or do homeschooling.
> 
> I noticed you said you have horses. I would love to have my son take some riding lessons *if* he was interested!
> 
> I know that Chihuahua probably doesn't have a lot of expats at all, so it would be great to kind of "know" someone who is basically in the same situation I'm in once we get down there!
> 
> Hope to talk soon,
> Amanda


Hi Amanda. So did you move, are you here? I'm in Chih and have been for about 4 yrs. Had emailed w/ Gina back and forth. Just signed up here today. Kaye


----------



## KRAmerican

ChiwasWera said:


> Hi Gena (and all those moving to Chihuahua)!
> 
> I have lived in Chihuahua, Chihuahua for about 3 years now with my husband (who is from here) and my 5 year old son. I absolutely love it and would be glad to answer any questions you may have on here...
> 
> Are you moving to Chihuahua Chihuahua or which part? If so I would love to get together with another Gringa since I have not met a single one here! Talk to you soon
> 
> -Kristin


Hi Kristin, I've been here in Chih 4 years and sometimes see Americans in passing but have not made one connection... besides briefly in a class w/ transients. Wonder if you'd want to connect?? I have so many things to be happy for but am surrounded still by so much English, my Spanish is suffering and that's really hard... anyways, let me know if you'd want to connect. Hopefully, i'll be signaled somehow to your response. I leave near UACH and we are building in Aldama. Hope you are well. Kaye


----------



## ChiwasWera

Hey Kaye I would love to meet up! [excised]
Sorry won't let me post a link lol! Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## KRAmerican

ChiwasWera said:


> Hey Kaye I would love to meet up! Kristinm.valdiviezo @gmail
> Sorry won't let me post a link lol! Hope to hear from you soon!


Hi, Will email now-- and will put a note in the subject line. Please do the same, as your email will go to my junk until your address is in my contact list.


----------



## Sama

*American in Chihuahua City here*



gwilley said:


> Hello expats!
> I am looking forward to a new life in chihuahua mexico with my husband who is a mexican national. I admit that I am a little nervous, but we really have no choice in the matter. The media in usa is something else when it comes to reporting ANYTHING that has to do with mex. especially in texas!
> In short, I am looking for some encouraging words... Can anyone give me some? Also, making friends beforehand would be nice as well.
> I am a teacher by profession. I am also a horsewoman and will be taking my horses to participate in rodeos(barrel racing), possibly even offer lessons to the girls interested in the sport.
> Thanks, gena


Hey Gena, Amanda, Kristen, Kaye, and all the Gringas currently living in Chihuahua,

I moved to Chihuahuha City, Chihuahua about 3 months ago with my husband (who is originally from Chihuahua), and my 19 month old daughter. I am originally from Houston, but we moved from Lexington, KY where we lived together for the past 7 years. I also didn't have much choice in the matter, but I'm here now and I want to make the most of my time here. It will be an invaluable cultural experience, and great for my daughter to be in Mexico with this side of the family and the Spanish language and culture. I do not feel unsafe at all, but i originally had reservations considering we only hear the worst about Mexico on news in America. So far, so good. Making a connection with my neighbors has proved to beneficial. They all look out for eachother here, and i love that about Mexico. But all the adjustments combined regarding moving to here have been hard for me. I speak a little Spanish but not fluent yet, but I'm learning quickly. My husband has a lot of family and friends here, but I would like to make some friends of my own because missing my friends and family back home has been the hardest part for me. I have ventured out on my own much except for along the , and the Fashion Mall. But I would LOVE to connect with a fellow Gringa! I haven't even seen a one yet. Gena - I friend requested you on Facebook. Kristen - I'm going to email you. To all others: please friend request me on Facebook if you have it - My name is Angela Clifton. It's so nice to know that I'm not the only one here!  thank you all for your postings. Angela.


----------



## Sama

ChiwasWera said:


> Hi Gena (and all those moving to Chihuahua)!
> 
> I have lived in Chihuahua, Chihuahua for about 3 years now with my husband (who is from here) and my 5 year old son. I absolutely love it and would be glad to answer any questions you may have on here...
> 
> Are you moving to Chihuahua Chihuahua or which part? If so I would love to get together with another Gringa since I have not met a single one here! Talk to you soon
> 
> -Kristin


Hey Ladies,
My name is Angela, and I moved here with my husband (who is a Mexican national), and my 19 month old daughter 3 months ago. *I moved here from Lexington, KY, but I'm originally from Houston. *I have so many adjustments to get used to living here, but missing my friends and family back home in the States has proved to be one of the hardest. *My husband has a lot of friends and family here, but everywhere I go they of course only speak Spanish, and mine is not up to par to participate in fluent conversations. *Although I'm learning quickly sometimes I feel like a fly on the wall, but I have my daughter Emma atleast to take care of. *It would be really great to connect with a fellow Gringa here, ya know? you can email me at [removed for security] or friend request me on Facebook: Angela C[ditto] (blonde chick with black t-shirt on). Thank you all for the postings! - Angela.


----------



## folsom73

gwilley said:


> Hello expats!
> I am looking forward to a new life in chihuahua mexico with my husband who is a mexican national. I admit that I am a little nervous, but we really have no choice in the matter. The media in usa is something else when it comes to reporting ANYTHING that has to do with mex. especially in texas!
> In short, I am looking for some encouraging words... Can anyone give me some? Also, making friends beforehand would be nice as well.
> I am a teacher by profession. I am also a horsewoman and will be taking my horses to participate in rodeos(barrel racing), possibly even offer lessons to the girls interested in the sport.
> Thanks, gena


I am Chihuahua. I moved from Calif. Ive beed in Chihuahua for about 5 weeks now. I'm teaching English here. Are you here now? If you want to exchange info let me know, thanks. Have a great day !


----------



## Sama

Hey! This is Angela - I'm an American that has lived here for 10 months now. I'd like to welcome you to Chihuahua! If you'd like to email me directly my email is [removed for security reasons]... Or you can find me on FaceBook - Angela C[ditto]





folsom73 said:


> I am Chihuahua. I moved from Calif. Ive beed in Chihuahua for about 5 weeks now. I'm teaching English here. Are you here now? If you want to exchange info let me know, thanks. Have a great day !


----------



## folsom73

Hi Angela,
Thanks for responding. Any information is good information. I'll email you.....


----------



## fpsmexico

*Info about Chihuahua*



ChiwasWera said:


> Hi Gena (and all those moving to Chihuahua)!
> 
> I have lived in Chihuahua, Chihuahua for about 3 years now with my husband (who is from here) and my 5 year old son. I absolutely love it and would be glad to answer any questions you may have on here...
> 
> Are you moving to Chihuahua Chihuahua or which part? If so I would love to get together with another Gringa since I have not met a single one here! Talk to you soon
> 
> -Kristin



Hi Kristin,
I am considering moving to Chihuahua, Chihuahua with my wife and child and would like to have more information about the city. We are especially concerned about safety. We heard that if you live in a "good area" and don't mess up with the drug cartels you should be fine. Is this also your opinion? If so, what would be a "good area" in Chihuahua? Any other opinions/considerations you could share with us would be greatly appreciated.
Regards,
F. Santos


----------

